# Desktop Symbolanordnung Speichern



## MonkDoc (26. Mai 2007)

Tach,

Ich würde gerne wissen wie man die Desktop Symbolanordnung Speichert. Ich hab hier nen PC der mal am Beamer, mal am Bildschirm, mal an zwei Bildschirmen ist und jedes mal wen die Auflösung geändert wird fliegen die Symbole durcheinander.

Am besten wäre es wenn ich nur eine Datei ersetzen müsste oder So .. dann könnte ich für jede Auflösung eine Desktop speichern.

Wäre echt funky wenn das irgendwie geht. Schon mal Danke


----------



## soyo (26. Mai 2007)

Für dieses Problem gibt es Programme. 

Ich versuch aber schon eine Weile das Problem ohne eine zusätzliches Programm zu lösen. Wenn ich erfolgreich bin, melde ich mich.


----------



## MonkDoc (27. Mai 2007)

Ja hab auch was gefunden hab mich halt ein bisschen blöd angestellt. Aber was meinst mit ohne Programm … es gibt da so eine .dll für den System Ordner. Hab Sie angehängt da der Link nicht mehr Funktioniert. (Hab ich von nem Freund gestern Abend gemailt bekommen) Funktioniert!

Danke für die AW


----------

